# too much light coming through bedroom window...help



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

we used room darkening curtains. they don't get 100% of the light, but they get most of it.


----------



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

Curtains will certainly help, but light always enters through the sides, no?


----------



## dftc (Nov 12, 2012)

I work at night a lot and sleep during the day. In the past I have purchased high quality blackout blinds that work very well. They need to be measured and cut exactly to fit in the window. No off-the-shelf stuff. The good ones look like regular cellular blinds but they have foil on the inside that blocks 100% of the light. You can buy them at any place that sells window dressings but they might not be on display. They usually cost a lot more than regular blinds.

For a cheaper version you can tape tin foil over the window. Put some cloth on both sides of the foil so it doesn't look like garbage from the inside or outside.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Blackout shades cut to fit.


----------



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

I will certainly avoid the effective yet tacky aluminum foil trick. I will either consider blackout shades or possible exterior window film. I have film on the interior, but I'm thinking that if I put something very reflective on the outside, that it will cut out a lot of the light.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

NABRIL said:


> Curtains will certainly help, but light always enters through the sides, no?


yes, mine do. they work well enough for me. mine are just walmart specials.
if i wanted near 100% black out. i would put a fit to the window pull down shade.


----------



## Lizzy21 (Feb 26, 2014)

*Darkening curtains*

I use room darkening curtains and that works well. The room is very dark anytime I need it, yet I can pull back the curtains and have all the light I want.


----------



## Kaleyh (Mar 1, 2014)

If your looking for the easy and cheaper solution than light preventing curtains would be the best bet.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Blinds.com has fancy blackout shades that seal off the light with an installed side track, expensive though. They have simpler versions too.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

a few years ago, when i was using my home theater during the summer. i had to block out the daylight, completely. i used cut to size pieces of cardboard. 0 light intrusion.


----------



## lamonique (Feb 4, 2014)

I know what it's like to wake up to even the smallest ray of of daylight, and I know what my mood can be like for the rest of the day because of it. :laughing:

Have you tried using a sleeping mask? There are some really comfy ones (I use one in silk) and they provide the pitch black you are looking for.


----------

